# Ketonic Diets



## Mariko78 (Dec 10, 2013)

This a high fat diet, with a moderate protein and a very low carbohydrate intake. A typical ketogenic meal includes a small amount of protein, a source of natural fats (for example, butter, cream sauce, olive oil, or coconut oil) and some green leafy vegetables. 

If somebody have result with this type of diet please share with us!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

What are you looking for about keto? It's effective if you can handle being in ketosis. Not everybody handles it well though. You force your body to run off ketones instead of carbs. You will need a carb refeed day once every week or two depending.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

I usually have my proteins contributing a large portion of my daily caloric intake.  

As to your question, yes, I have used a keto diet successfully.  I hate the feeling, but you cant argue with the short term results.  Long term, I would think that if you wanted any quality of life, you should probably find a better, more sustainable dietary method.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

I have done a keto numerous times with some success. Sometimes I get carried away with the calories which is easy with all those fats and wind up not losing a pound... This was a cyclical ketogenic diet though. So I would carb up on weekends. 

Two tips... Use a lot of coconut oil and take ephedrine for energy.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm on this right now. Working great I can see my stomach slimming after 2 weeks. If I could only stick to it ha.
This is my daily intake. I am cutting so this is about 2800 cals 6-7%carbs (40-60 carbs) 




Meal 1 
1/2 cup almonds

Meal 2 
16oz ground turkey 
2cups veggies

Meal 3 
Whey and peanut butter
5 whole and
5 whites eggs

Meal 4 
2cans of tuna 

Meal 5 
10oz chicken 
2cups of veggies


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I'm on this right now. Working great I can see my stomach slimming after 2 weeks. If I could only stick to it ha.
> This is my daily intake. I am cutting so this is about 2800 cals 6-7%carbs (40-60 carbs)
> 
> 
> ...



Spongy might say something, but he steer people away from the almonds and peanut butter when on a keto... My first meal when doing a keto you should try. Its great. 

Hot Coffee, dissolve 1TB coconut oil in it
Mix with 2 scoops chocolate Protein powder and 2TB half and half
Shake it up!

Surprisingly filling. 

Consider making meal 3 a cut of steak with some fat on it and meal 5 add some avacado to the chicken. Or if you are having greens throw in a full fat Caesar Dressing to it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

No not my peanut butter! Please it's all I have left. 

I thought fats from nuts are good?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's more about the carbs is what he's referring too. It's fine to include it but be careful your carb intake doesn't skyrocket bc of it. There are better fat options anyways like whole eggs, seeds which have slightly lower carbs, fatty fish, any kind of oils, bacon nomnomnom, etc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> No not my peanut butter! Please it's all I have left.
> 
> I thought fats from nuts are good?



Use it sparingly. A half cup of almonds is pushing it.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

The almonds il cut to 1/4 cup and 1 serving of peanut butter.
And il add a can I tuna. 

I'm on a budget with time and money


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Be careful with the tuna. You already have 2cAns of tuna a day and now going to a third. Watch out for mercury poisoning from canned tuna.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I would be dead by now if that was true. I was eating 4 cans a day for like 2 months. 

But I will keep the tuna the same. Gunna drop the almonds to 1/4 cup and call it a day. Treadmill here I come

Thank you all.


----------



## cotton2012 (Dec 10, 2013)

Google Dave Palumbo Diet, a lot of people have had great success including me, I enjoy the ketosis feeling but every ones different, I do after a while start missing carbs of coarse. He allows all natural peanut butter.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> I would be dead by now if that was true. I was eating 4 cans a day for like 2 months.
> 
> But I will keep the tuna the same. Gunna drop the almonds to 1/4 cup and call it a day. Treadmill here I come
> 
> Thank you all.



Not really. Mercury levels in your body build up over time. 2monthanisnt enough to get mercury poisoning unless you're swallowing it from old school thermometers or something lol.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 10, 2013)

any of you older guys with those old cavity fillings might have mercury in your mouth! my friends dad was the pioneer to stop that method, apparently it was fukin people up


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

I took a look at it. Nice so I'm on the right track. Just no more carbs ie almonds. 

This is my first time cutting.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinda stole this post ha sorry.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 10, 2013)

cotton2012 said:


> Google Dave Palumbo Contest Diet, a lot of people have had great success including me, I enjoy the ketosis feeling but every ones different, I do after a while start missing carbs of coarse. He allows all natural peanut butter.



Don't have to google anything.

I made a thread with a lot of that info:

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9927-Dave-Palumbo-s-Keto-Diet-Protocol-D-RUG-Protocol?highlight=dave+palumbo

I've ran this diet with some short term success.
I'm on it again putting it to the test now.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Iv been in this or about a month now. Over the time still tuning my diet but still I can see fat disappearing. 
Also now when I eat carbs ( bread pasta etc) it makes me tired


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 11, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Iv been in this or about a month now. Over the time still tuning my diet but still I can see fat disappearing.
> Also now when I eat carbs ( bread pasta etc) it makes me tired



I've experienced that exact feeling.
The days I would carb load. I wouldnt want to move and would be sleepy as hell.
Haven't tried ECA with it yet.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2013)

My cheat day is Fridays and they are epic. I make sure to get what I have to get done before I eat


----------



## Improving (Dec 11, 2013)

Once you brain get used to using ketones for energy and not carbs it's a great diet. I hate the switch over and all the headache I get. 

Biggest advice. Once off slowly introduce carbs back into your system.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 11, 2013)

I've ran keto, it works. I don't get fatigued or have headaches, but this was also the first diet I ever ran and once I switched to a more balance diet my performance (strength and endurance) in the gym was notably improved and I could still lose fat just as easily. Haven't gone keto in years and honestly any diet that tells me I can't eat fruit, I don't see as being very healthy. Plus fruit keeps my diet easy to follow 

Yogurt + Protein Powder + Fruit = Closest I Come to Dessert


----------

